# Brick sizes and a message to Bruce Chandler



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Concerning the size of bricks post, wherever it was, Bruce Chandler, despite what I said, I agree that in 1:22.5 scale Precision Plastic bricks are pretty darn close and I will use their stuff when I model in that scale. But in 1:20.3, the PP bricks are a too small and I am persuing carving my own on yet another project, which is this really cool factory chimney I saw in a kit (Berry Machine Works) from Bollinger Edgerly (BEST). I've chatted with Russ Millerat TAP Platics about doing it in Sintra, but it would be so easy to do in styrene with Precision Plastic sheathing. Or maybe I could cast it in plaster and carve them bricks, a la C.C. Crow. Anyway, another model on my bucket list.

Along those lines, I showed the chimney in question to my home remodeler guy, who is from that neck of the woods (New England) and he said the reason the chimney is so tall (50 feet) is that the factory burned wood and there were no proper spark arrestors in those days. Plus, he said the corrugated tin roof is another giveway.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

That sounds pretty ambitious, Joe. I hope you post some pictures. I think I'll stick with the Precision sheets.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Bruce, I feel a bit sheepish admitting that after all that, I may just do the whole shebang, building and all, in PP sheets--in 1:22.5 scale. After Brian Bollinger e-mailed me a couple of photos of the prototytpe chimney, which once stood in NH, I believe, I counted bricks (after measuring a bunch around our 'hood) and settled on the right measurements bottom to top. I mocked up the chimney in cardboard and finally got it to look right, since proportion is everything. I then needed to determine the height, so I mocked up the longest wall, which has a people door, four 12-pane windows and a freight door, then mocked up an end wall, playing around with a bunch of Grandt Line windows until everything looked just right. The building--it will be a factory of some sort--measures 18 inches long, 12 in. wide, and 11-in. high at the peak of the gabled?? roof. Fortunately, the chimney, which I mocked up first, turned out to be about 17-in high, which is perfect, as it must be taller than the building. I used my supply of the largest Grandt Line windows, but I think I'll try to get some Simpsons (if available) because even though they are 12-panes, they are slightly smaller and I don't want the windows to overwhelm the building, proportionately speaking. Interestingly (not "ironically," or "curiously," or "oddly," as some would say) Bollinger altered the proportions of his HO-scale craftsman kit (you can see it on his website, BEST.com) because I guess a model doesn't always look like the real thing to the human eye. 

Along with PP brick for the chimney, my plan is to cover the factory walls in PP--either clapboard or rough-hewn planking, which I normally use for flooring in my models. But having looked at those Library of Congress images someone just put up, I notice that W.A. Young & Sons Foundry and Machine Shop appears to be made of some sort of planking or boards and not clapboard. The roof will be corrugated metal, as on the prototype, but using PP sheets. I'll make my own doors, since none of the store bought ones are the right size. 

Meanwhile, I am mocking up my railroadman's hotel, from plans I found in an old MR. As I wrote elsewhere on MLS, I sectioned the front wall, reducing its width and height. Next I need to Xerox copy and enlarge the long wall and size it down. 

My wife, who is very logical and orderly is going nuts, because she sees my old time gas station sitting half completed on the living room floor, with it's unfinished roof dangling over the edge of the walls. "Why don't you finish that first," she said. Because I'm bored with it and need a new project. And yes, I am nuts.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got a hotel on my wishlist. I just haven't found the right prototype. I'd like it to be brick, and no more than 3 stories. Not too ornate. Eventually, I'll find my inspiration. 

I usually don't scale my buildings; I try to make them larger than the Piko things and have the doors be at 1:20; I adjust the proportions to fit the Precision sheets or the modeling material I have on hand. I haven't built anything from prototype plans; mine are typically freelance, but may borrow some design queues from a few actual buildings. 

I'll be interested in seeing your hotel plans. Also, I'll have to encourage you to complete that gas station.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Posted By joe rusz on 22 Apr 2011 11:13 PM 


My wife, who is very logical and orderly is going nuts, because she sees my old time gas station sitting half completed on the living room floor, with it's unfinished roof dangling over the edge of the walls. "Why don't you finish that first," she said. Because I'm bored with it and need a new project. And yes, I am nuts. 










I have the same problem. Always have a half dozen projects going at once. Get bored and jump to something else. Really wish I didn't function this way. It would be much nicer to finish one project before starting another.
My GRR sure would be much further along if I did.
Ralph


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe

Don't know if you've run across the following, and I realize that the subject may not align with your current project, but hopefully it will be of some interest to you.

LOC - Built in America
Call No. HAER MASS,9-WATO,5V-[/b]
Watertown Arsenal, Building No. 60, Arsenal Street, Watertown, Middlesex, MA
4 - Drawings (Photographs #12~15)
11 - b/w Photographs
8 - Data Pages

The other thing is, don't forget about installing the free TIFF viewer and the availability of the high-resolution scans of the photographs. They really help with the details.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Bruce, the reason I sometimes work from a plan is that I'm never sure how tall a wall should be--from ground to the eaves. So I rely on a plan, although experience has shown it's about 10 feet. Anyway, I liked this hotel in an old MR, so I decided to build it. It's wood and is a bit like the Hotel Lemmon, which is depicted in many Colorado narrow gauge picture books. As I said, I sectioned it and will post the before and after illos next, because I don't think you can attach photos in a Quick Reply. So be on the lookout for the images. 

BTW, I messed up when I sectioned the front, by deleting three boards right above the 2nd floor windows. After I did the side wall, I discovered that the roof at the eaves wouldn't clear the top of the wall. So I gotta resize the front and take some boards out of the area closer to the peak. I have the two walls propped up and standing next to one of my existing structures and it looks about right. I would like to start on it ASAP, but we are Maui bound and it would be a huge hassle to ship all that sheet and strip styrene, plus my Precision sheets, cutting board and other stuff over there. And ya can forget about shipping glue, as it is a no-no (but I have found a source for Weld-On 16 on Maui). 

Anyway, look for the photos and show us your hotel project when you decide on the right structure.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's that hotel in original size











Hotel resized


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve, that is some chimney. Makes mine look pretty simple. BTW, I mocked up the front and side walls of my factory, which is based on the Bollinger Edgerly kit (shown here) and on the original.


----------

